# Mückenlarven ohne Ende



## Silke (19. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,
in den letzten Tagen habe ich festgestellt, dass sich in meinem Teich massenweise Mückenlarven zu Hause fühlen.:?
Da mein Teich ja nun schon ein paar Jahre in Betrieb ist, dachte ich eigentlich, dass sich mittlerweile genügend anderes Getier angesiedelt hat, um die Mückenlarven zu fressen.
Ich habe schon fleissig abgefischt, aber wegen der Größe komm ich nicht überall an und es nimmt irgendwie auch kein Ende.
Was kann ich denn nur dagegen unternehmen? Solch Massen hatte ich bisher noch nie und ich hab keine Lust auf haufenweise Stiche, wenn ich durch den Garten laufe...


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

Hi Silke,

bist Du sicher, dass das schon Stechmücken sind? Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine. Nicht mal in der Regentonne.


----------



## Charlie1th (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

Hallo Silke,

ja da gibt es was: Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis.
Angeblich soll diese Bakterie völlg unbedeutend für alle anderen Lebewesen sein und ausschließlich nur die Mückenlarven töten. Wobei ich immer bedenken habe was "Mittelchen" im Teich angeht scheint das die beste Lösung.
http://www.pflanzenbote.de/pflanzenapotheke/ungeziefer/neudorff/stechmueckenfrei.php

Kanst Du ja mal nachlesen...

Liebe Grüße,
Charlie


----------



## Silke (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

hmm, wüsste nicht, was das sonst sein sollte?
sehen folgendermassen aus: gelblich-durchsichtiger Körper mit rotem Strich, schwarze Augen sind auch noch zu erkennen...


----------



## teichlaich (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

HI Silke,

schau mal in den ähnlichen Beiträgen von 2004. 
Sind zwar älter, aber dort wird was von bewegen des Wasser´s gesprochen.
Eventuell solltest du einen Springbrunnen oder etc. aufstellen.
Bewegtes Wasser soll helfen , steht in den Beiträgen...


----------



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

Servus Silke

Stanjek hat gute Bilder zur Stechmücke

Du hast doch Fische im Teich .... fütterst du


----------



## Silke (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

Hallo,
Helmut ich hab keine Fische im Teich.
Und ja, das bewegtes Wasser helfen soll hab ich auch schon gehört.
Ich wundere mich nur, wieso ich dieses Jahr so viele davon hab...


----------



## Silke (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

Hallo,
ich hab natürlich schon in den alten Beiträgen gelesen, allerdings waren das gerade neu angelegte Teiche, was bei mir ja nun gar nicht zutrifft.
Soooo, hab die Kiddies zum teich geschickt, damit sie mir die Exemplare mal fangen. Hier sind sie nun:
     

Bin gespannt, was ihr sagt.


----------



## grundera (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

Hallo Silke,

IMHO sind das die Larven der Büschelmücke und damit brauchst Du keine Angst vor stichen zu haben denn das sind keine Blutsauger. 

Ein Vorschlag von mir, einfangen, eintüten und zum Aquarienhandel bringen. Die sind ein beliebtes Lebenfutter.

 Armin


----------



## Silke (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

Hallo Armin,
vielen Dank, genau das sind sie.
Da bin ich ja beruhigt, das sie nicht stechen.


----------



## scholzi (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

Hi Leute......
Hat jemand sowas schonmal probiert?
http://www.yatego.com/duenger-shop/p,4b269a8484655,4b261b2eca2775_9,neudomück-stechmückenfrei
Ich hab zwar keine Probleme mit Mücken am Teich aber vielleicht hilfts jemanden!


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

Hi,

ja - aber das kam nur in die Regentonne zum Blumengießen. Und seit ich Fische hab, brauch ich das auch da nicht mehr. Jetzt reicht ein  kleiner Kescher...


----------



## scholzi (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

Hi Elschen....
ganz unumstritten ist der Wirkstoff des Mittels ja auch nicht.....
Hier mal der Link zu Wiki...http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacillus_thuringiensis
(Ist auch für andere Insekten schädlich)verursacht Darmverstopfung
Aber man kann es auch gegen Springschwänze und Trauermücken in Blumentöpfen anwenden... (Im Handel gibts da ja nur Gelbtafeln.)


----------



## polyodon87 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

Hallo Silke! Setz paar kleine Koi's oder Goldfische in Dein Teich und das Problem ist Gelößt MfG Ich Ich liebe Koi's


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

Hallo Silke,

lass das lieber nach :crazy, wenn Du Deinen Teich so erhalten willst, wie er jetzt ist.

Maximal ein paar __ Moderlieschen, die fallen nicht ins (Nährstoff)Gewicht.


----------



## Silke (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mückenlarven ohne Ende*

Hallo,
nein nein, ich will keine Fische haben und dabei soll es auch bleiben.
Mein Sohn wollte zwar schon mal heimlich was einsetzen....(aber nur, damit er was zum rausangeln hat, er angelt ja so gerne). Doch dann hätte es Ärger gegeben.
Ich hab mir ja schließlich was bei gedacht, dass keine Fische rein sollen.


----------

